# Colorado atv trails to mines and ghost towns.



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Im goin back to colorado in late july early august and am lookin for areas you guys would recommend. I went there last yr to san isabell national forest and loved it! I really liked visiting all the old mines and ghost towns. So anyplace that has trails leading to that kind of stuff would be great. Im doin research but would like some feedback on what yall think.


----------

